# Navigation



## Alpha11833 (30. Mrz 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte jetzt eig. in jedem Forum fragen können, jedoch versuche ich mal hier mein Glück.
Ich will eine Art Navigation, wie man Sie z. Bsp. bei online Rollenspielen kennt. Bei League of Legends ist das so (wie auch bei RuneScape), dass man irgend wo auf die Minimap klickt und sein Champ/Charakter sich den schellsten Weg zu diesem Ort sucht. Wichtig ist hierbei, dass es sehr performant ist. Also kann man es vergessen die Wege durch "blind" bzw zufällig zu durchlaufen. Bei LoL ist es so, dass es locker 10.000 mal 10.000 Felder gibt.. Meine genau Frage wär: wie kann man "runde" Gegenstände am besten Umlaufen? Und gibt es Tricks, wie am schnellsten den kürzesten Weg herausfinden kann?
Danke für jede Hilfe 

MfG


----------



## Ruzmanz (30. Mrz 2015)

Das kann man mit dem A* Algorithmus machen: A*-Algorithmus â€“ Wikipedia


----------



## Alpha11833 (31. Mrz 2015)

Vielen Dank. Werd das mal ausprobieren


----------



## Androbin (31. Mrz 2015)

LetsGameDev hat dazu mal ein Video gemacht: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cIkP9Yw7hw


----------

